# drawing help



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I started drawing again around december and i tried drawing horses, but honestly, im not happy about how any of them came out. Then i started drawing things that kind of had more meaning, and most of my drawings end up with some sort of story behind them, and although i think im getting better i still have a lot to improve on and i would love some tips.

the drawings go from oldest to most recent.








this is Agraceful's adorable gelding sonny.(i may have posted something about drawing him before, but im not sure)








an attempt at my gelding that failed miserably, the eraser is over the face because i never finished it.








the black parade skeleton








this is supposed to be an areal(spelling?) view of a city








this is supposed to be an old candle holder. i attempted to draw a lit candle, but i struggle to draw with color








i randomly got out of bed the other night and felt the need to draw this, so its probably the worst one here, but its supposed to be a broken mirror.








i was trying to draw sort of a reflection of a line of houses, the one on the right was a "regular" neighborhood, and the left side was the same houses but all were run down and abandoned. i didnt shade anything, mostly because i didnt know how to go about doing it, and honestly i just got mad at myself because it just kept getting worse.(the lyrics at the top are from the kids aren't alright)








this i just did last night, its my first person ive ever drawn, and probably one of my favorite drawings, even though i still feel as though i messed up a lot in it.

any helpful tips?


----------



## EightCloudyCupcakes (Apr 7, 2015)

Ah, I love these!  I'll try and give tips, but please note that I'm not that familiar with horses! 

For a tip when drawing horses, research the anatomy! It takes a while to master anatomy of a animal, but you just need to practice! In your first picture the head and neck is a bit out of proportion as it is much larger compared to the body itself. The same thing with the legs, they are a tad bit small.

Your doing a great job, and remember to practice practice practice!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you drawing from memory or actually LOOKING at something for the size, shape and perspective?


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

some of them are from pictures, some of them are just memory. The one of sonny(first drawing) was based off a picture of him being ridden, but i dont want to post the picture because i don't have permission from AGraceful. this is the 2nd drawing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is your best:











Drawing humans is really hard. but, like drawing horses, you have to have a lot of awareness of the WEIGHT going down each leg, and will the human/horse appear to stand, or appear to be about to fall over. uber important.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What I did when drawing horses was look at what I drew, then found something I wanted to improve, like the eye or the hoof or how the ears were shaped. I concentrated on drawing nothing but the eye from different angles, going off pictures, refining that part. Then moved on to the next thing I wanted to improve. Once I had the parts down, I practiced breaking the horse into sections and shapes; head, neck, shoulders, barrel, hindquarters, legs, hoofs.

Keep practicing, you'll get better!


----------



## Sugs (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been drawing horses for 5 years, and though how my horses look and style has changed dramatically in that time I'm just now starting to see real improvements in my art work. I went from having a serious cartoony style to a style that is now slowly trying to become more realistic.
Horses aren't that easy to draw, and it takes time and patience to make even the smallest improvements in your art, just like with riding.
Just keeping drawing them, don't give up and now matter what remember that if you draw a horse today, your already one step better then you where yesterday.

And on your 2nd horse, looking at the ref you had the right idea down pat why not trying to draw that same picture again to see if you've improved any?


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I can't help but to notice you might be a MCR fan? If so, can we be friends? *eyes sparkle* 
(Are you more of a Killjoy, or a Parader? I am both  )


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

TinyTurtles said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help but to notice you might be a MCR fan? If so, can we be friends? *eyes sparkle*
> (Are you more of a Killjoy, or a Parader? I am both  )


dont even get my started on MCR haha they are literally my life. My entire room is covered in drawings and quotes of them. 
Im definitely both, they are equally amazing...well, all of their albums are amazing :loveshower:
If My geldings show name wasnt already a pierce the veil song it would be a my chem one :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try as I may, I couldn't seem to draw animals with any accuracy. While bored to the hilt I picked up my sketch book and just stared at it for about 10 min. Hoping for inspiration or something. An image began to appear, white on white and just the outline. I began following the lines not knowing what this was. It was a priest standing in 3/4 view, bald pate, rimless glasses, a bit of a paunch, his clerical collar, all there right down to the shoes. That was too weird. It was a cartoon character but with a remarkable resemblance to a best chum's father, an Anglican minister, when we were kids. I never looked back. Been doodling ever since. One of my brothers was also quite a doodler, using the margins in the phone book when on the phone.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

Heres a few of my recent paintings/drawings as well.
most of them are album covers, or my twist on album covers.








My twist on the mayday parade album cover








well, this one is pretty obvious :lol: its sleeping with sirens








my chemical romance








...another my chemical romance, the skeleton was actually done a few months back, but it still needs some work done.
















This i did about a week ago, its a heart that is chained down, and it has song lyrics written around it are songs that helped me "free my heart" from a lot of issues i had been dealing with


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i like this one:


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

I cant see the photos on the first post


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

new drawing i did last night


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

i decided to try something different and really draw a close up person.
I ended up doing 3. all of them are of the same person, but he looks extremely different in each one because he had been singing a different album in each picture. 

this is the first one i did








second








third(still working on his face and hand)


----------

